

Ask HN: User authentication libraries? - bean0

When building an MVP quickly, I&#x27;ve found it useful to use existing 3rd-party libraries, such as Parse, Stripe, Filepicker.io, Mixpanel, etc.<p>Does such a library exist for user authentication? Such as login forms, forgot password forms, etc.
======
jotato
I like using Mozilla's Persona library
[https://login.persona.org/](https://login.persona.org/). Very easy to
integrate, you actually get the username they registered with, and (IMO) it
doesn't have the trust baggage that comes with using Facebook/Twitter logins

------
alexdevkar
These can be non-trivial to integrate, but consider using third party
authentication like
[https://developers.google.com/accounts/docs/OAuth2Login](https://developers.google.com/accounts/docs/OAuth2Login).

